# Can I use my guitar cable to plug into my keyboard...?



## Kr1zalid (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, just a question I had in mind. I'm helping someone to set-up instruments and amplifiers and I thought to myself if ALL instruments cables are the same~~ its function and the wiring inside. Can someone explain to me is there any difference in cables used for electric guitars, acoustics guitars, bass guitars and keyboards? Is it okay to plug a guitar cable to a keyboard?

Thanks!


----------



## Groff (Oct 31, 2011)

If it has a 1/4" jack in it, go right ahead!


----------



## Kr1zalid (Oct 31, 2011)

You sure?

So are you also telling me that there's no such things like "cables specifically for bass guitar" or "use this cable only for guitar appliances"?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> You sure?
> 
> So are you also telling me that there's no such things like "cables specifically for bass guitar" or "use this cable only for guitar appliances"?



To my knowledge, not really, unless there's some amps/instruments that can utilize stereo cables, then you could/should use 1/4in TRS cables. Other then that, it should be fine.

Only think I really know that needs a specific cable when it comes to 1/4in is amplifier to speaker cables with high-wattage amps, due to the high load and can cause damage, and even melt, regular 1/4in cables.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Oct 31, 2011)

There are slight differences in the impedance of some cables (instrument cables and those you would use to connect an amplifier to a speaker cabinet for example). You wouldn't want to use an instrument cable to plug your head into your cab, unless you wanted damage to occur to your gear.

It should be fine, assuming you mean to plug a keyboard into an amp or audio interface ect.?


----------



## broj15 (Oct 31, 2011)

I know that Monster Cables markets cables made specifically for this application or that application but i think thats mainly just fever marketing. I've been using the same CBI cable that i bought when i got my first tuner 5 years ago and i use it for guitar and bass and what ever else i may need it for and I've never had any kind of problem.


----------



## Matti_Ice (Oct 31, 2011)

shouldn't be a problem at all, I plug my keyboard into my guitar processor with a 1/4 all the time


----------



## Kr1zalid (Nov 1, 2011)

Oxidation_Shed said:


> It should be fine, assuming you mean to plug a keyboard into an amp or audio interface ect.?


 
Yes, keyboard to something... Btw, AFAIK some keyboards have Output and Phones jacks, is there any differences between the two jacks?

Thanks for the replies, and I have to admit that I looked at Mogami and Neutriks websites and that's where I got the question.


----------



## TelosHedge (Nov 1, 2011)

speaker cables are different than instrument/line cables. 

the differences between all of the instrument cables out there is shielding and certain materials, but they all do the same thing. build quality on these types of cables will only matter when you're running long distances (over 20 feet) and the quality of the actual ends, as that's where most cables will fail.

i will get flamed on this, but cables are cables in and of themselves. its when you start to run long lengths of cables or when you start really beating on them that you'll see the cheaper ones show their flaws.

and no, cables made specifically for bass or something vs guitar is bull.


----------



## TelosHedge (Nov 1, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> Yes, keyboard to something... Btw, AFAIK some keyboards have Output and Phones jacks, is there any differences between the two jacks?
> 
> Thanks for the replies, and I have to admit that I looked at Mogami and Neutriks websites and that's where I got the question.



phone jacks will typically be stereo. most keyboards also have separate L and R outs for normal 1/4" cables. balanced 1/4" cables can carry one balanced signal or two unbalanced signals (like headphone signal).

i prefer mogami cables because they are user repairable in a jam and have a lifetime warranty. they may be expensive, but from my experiences you can bring them back without a receipt to anywhere that sells mogami cables and they have to give you new ones. that to me is worth the price - just don't lose them!


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 1, 2011)

Kr1zalid said:


> You sure?
> 
> So are you also telling me that there's no such things like "cables specifically for bass guitar" or "use this cable only for guitar appliances"?



Don't listen to monster, they are marketting geniuses who have people thinking their rather mediocre cables are the cat's pajamas. Aside from certain guages, to carry different current levels (like speaker cables) there is no such thing as a 'bass cable'.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Nov 1, 2011)

TelosHedge said:


> phone jacks will typically be stereo. most keyboards also have separate L and R outs for normal 1/4" cables. balanced 1/4" cables can carry one balanced signal or two unbalanced signals (like headphone signal).
> 
> i prefer mogami cables because they are user repairable in a jam and have a lifetime warranty. they may be expensive, but from my experiences you can bring them back without a receipt to anywhere that sells mogami cables and they have to give you new ones. that to me is worth the price - just don't lose them!


 
Okay, I don't think I'm fully understand about the balanced signal and unbalanced signal but I can plug into either the L or the R jack to the amp/PA system right?

Yeah, heard a lot about Mogami cables, planning to get one soon...


----------



## Kr1zalid (Nov 1, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Don't listen to monster, they are marketting geniuses who have people thinking their rather mediocre cables are the cat's pajamas. Aside from certain guages, to carry different current levels (like speaker cables) there is no such thing as a 'bass cable'.


 
Okay.


----------



## TelosHedge (Nov 2, 2011)

unbalanced cables have two wires running through them - positive and ground. balanced cables have 3 - positive negative and ground. makes them less susceptible to noise and interference, though i admit i'm not actually sure why. maybe someone else can elaborate.

in most cases anything that accepts balanced cables will also accept unbalanced cables, but not necessarily vice versa. you have to check what cables your PA supports before you go ahead and 'upgrade' to balanced cables.


----------



## mesaman000 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah it should be fine. only thing you have to worry about is the fact that cheap speaker cables typically arent shielded.. so guitars need the right type of cable. but if youre plugging into a digital device like a keyboard it really shouldnt matter since it has its own digital filtering processes for noise and whatnot


----------

